# repair manual for coleman powermate 1850 generator



## scottap (Mar 25, 2008)

does anyone have a repair manual for a coleman powermate 1850 generator? I need to replace the crankshaft seal on the Briggs motor and have no manuals. I have no idea how old this thing is but I do know it has never been run. I'm assuming the crank seal has dried and cracked as motor oil leaks into the generator.

thanks


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

Post the engine model and type numbers usually found one the enfine shroud just above the spark plug or you can go to the briggs site and enter them for a IPL of the engine. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## scottap (Mar 25, 2008)

update: I went to Briggs site and it says that my model # does not exist.....go figure huh? So I just started taking it apart and manged to figure it out. Motor no longer leaks oil and generator works great.
Thanks for the help, have a great holiday


----------

